# Are new devices added for Project Astoria in Windows 10 mobile build 10536.1004



## shubham1358 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am unable to install android apps in build 10512 . Can i get project astoria if i upgrade to build 10536.1004 from 10512
IF NOT
Can Changing by device model can help me to do that 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843


----------



## soad26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Astoria is already built in on 10512

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

I think the right question is, can i install android apps on 10512. Answer is yes.


----------



## james1123 (Sep 15, 2015)

I dont think so, at least I havent gotten anything new in the AOW folder (Lumia 640 XL LTE)
You can install Android apps on that build if your device is on the supported devices list dont know if any of the hacks for unsupported devices still work


----------



## shubham1358 (Sep 15, 2015)

soad26 said:


> Astoria is already built in on 10512
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------
> 
> I think the right question is, can i install android apps on 10512. Answer is yes.

Click to collapse



Changed my question


----------



## james1123 (Sep 15, 2015)

shubham1358 said:


> Changed my question

Click to collapse



Maybe, im giving it a go in a minute on my 640 XL so ill post back my results.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Sep 15, 2015)

They fixed the bug where you could access Windows system on file explorer


----------



## veisen (Sep 15, 2015)

astoria not working in new build on my 1520 apps crashes


----------



## vihsalvatore (Sep 15, 2015)

From Android Bridge private forum


----------



## soad26 (Sep 15, 2015)

We are so screwed! I'm not updating. Seems like a dowgrade for me.


----------



## nafilkz14 (Sep 15, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> They fixed the bug where you could access Windows system on file explorer

Click to collapse



should we install this build or wait for some work around?


----------



## A AJAY (Sep 15, 2015)

*help*



shubham1358 said:


> I am unable to install android apps in build 10512 . Can i get project astoria if i upgrade to build 10536.1004 from 10512
> IF NOT
> Can Changing by device model can help me to do that
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843

Click to collapse



wich device are now supported project as.....
but unfotunattly my lumia 720 stuck an 0% for last 14 hours,,,,cant update to 10536 from 512


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 15, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> They fixed the bug where you could access Windows system on file explorer

Click to collapse



Only for the search approach, 'cause by using a C: shortcut (created in a PC), it's still possible.

Best regards


----------



## stephanberger4 (Sep 15, 2015)

Someone posted on twiter "New SDK for Project Astoria released (works with 10536 now) Eeeeeee". The new SDK are available ? If so, do you know where we can download them ?


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 17, 2015)

Doesn't seem like it, Lumia 1320 still gives error code 14.


----------



## shubham1358 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Upvote here if you have not got Project Astoria*

Windows-Feedback:?contextid=375&feedbackid=dac6e0ea-8ebe-49dc-abb3-c37e45004c1f&form=2&src=2


----------

